# Only in Egypt!!!!!!!!!



## expatinalex (Feb 12, 2010)

I woke up this morning to the sound of an engine runnning outside.

Abdulla.........our guard.......was emptying the pool to make some minor repairs before the summer sets in.

Standing discussing the job with Abdulla was the head gardener and the man who had provided the pump.

The water was being pumped onto the grass and the garden was flooded.

In the one small patch that they hadn't yet moved the pump hose to was stood one of the gardeners young workers.

What was he doing?????????????

Watering the grass of course...............I laughed my socks offffffffff!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

expatinalex said:


> I woke up this morning to the sound of an engine runnning outside.
> 
> Abdulla.........our guard.......was emptying the pool to make some minor repairs before the summer sets in.
> 
> ...





HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :clap2:

I could see where that story was heading and it still made me laugh out loud. Fantastic.


----------



## expatinalex (Feb 12, 2010)

Sam said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :clap2:
> 
> I could see where that story was heading and it still made me laugh out loud. Fantastic.


Don't you just love them............really?


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

expatinalex said:


> Don't you just love them............really?


Wouldn't have them any other way...


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Sam said:


> Wouldn't have them any other way...


Fantastic - I can just picture it !!!:eyebrows:


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

When I was still living in England, we had a neighbour who watered her front lawn every day through the summer.....
She even stood with an umbrella and watered her lawn when it rained!


----------



## Egyuk (Feb 20, 2010)

I remember in the good old days reading a Walt Disney animation story, Goofey was doing the same and Mickey Mouse saying a similar comment!! For fairness to Goofey this was dedication!!


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

I've lost the plot... ::confused2::


----------

